# release name question and cvsup



## wonslung (Jun 12, 2009)

i know this is likely a stupid question but is there a difference between RELENG_7 and RELENG_7_2 when doing cvsup right now?

i just wanna make sure i have the most current stable release, i noticed cvsup changed maybe 6 files in /usr/src when i updated it earlier.


----------



## mousaka (Jun 12, 2009)

RELENG_7 is 7-STABLE whereas RELENG_7_2 is 7.2-RELEASE plus security updates (e.g. like some days ago).

mousaka


----------



## wonslung (Jun 12, 2009)

so  7-stable is more current than 7_2?

and will eventually be 7_3?


----------



## vivek (Jun 12, 2009)

> so 7-stable is more current than 7_2?


No, 7_2 is upto date security release. One should use 7_2. 


> and will eventually be 7_3?


Noop. I think next in line is 8.0

See http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/current-stable.html


----------



## mousaka (Jun 12, 2009)

> > so 7-stable is more current than 7_2?
> 
> 
> No, 7_2 is upto date security release. One should use 7_2.


Wrong. RELENG_7_2 is for a production system. 7-STABLE is the development branch of the 7 branch of FreeBSD, which I use e.g. for my desktop, but wouldn't for my server.
So 7_RELENG is the development version of the Stable-Branch, and therefor more up-to-date as 7_2_RELENG (e.g. ZFS right now). 



> > and will eventually be 7_3?
> 
> 
> Noop. I think next in line is 8.0


8.0-RELEASE will be released first, but a 7.3-RELEASE will come for sure as well. 7.3-RELEASE will be a branched from 7-STABLE and not 8.

mousaka


----------



## wonslung (Jun 12, 2009)

this isn't for a server, i was going to run it on my desktop/laptop.

thanks for the info, i THOUGHT that's the way it worked but i wasn't 100% sure.

reading the cvs tag page, i wasn't 100% clear on whether RELENG_7 was the most recent version of the 7 line or not.

It's slightly confusing at first because theres more than one in active development it seems.  But if i understand it correctly (and i think i do now, thanks!)  8 is the most experiemental with the newest features, 7 is the one that is considered stable and 6 is the old stable but it seems there is still new versions of 6 7 and 8 coming out.
When 8 becomes the stable then 6 will stop right?

Is there any real reason to not upgrade from 7.0 or 7.1 to 7.2?
other than downtime?


----------



## mousaka (Jun 12, 2009)

Have a look at Release Engineering Information, Code-Freeze status. There you see which branches are open for development.

You could still enhance RELENG_2_2 if you like too. 

Under FreeBSD Security Information you see which releases are supported at the moment and for how long.



> Is there any real reason to not upgrade from 7.0 or 7.1 to 7.2?
> other than downtime?


No. I think some users have troubles booting from CD-ROM with 7.2 which could be a show-stopper if you want to install this way.

mousaka


----------



## wonslung (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to explain this stuff to me.


i'm pretty new to freebsd in general (probably pretty obvious by my question =)) But so far i'm really in love with it.  I've been using different linux distros for a long time, its' been a few years since i've even ran windows outside of a virtual machine.  I decided to give freebsd a try because someone else i knew had mentioned that it handles load better than linux.  I'm really impressed with everything so far.  I have a couple webpages i used to run on linux, machine used to run at 5-6 load on linux, it's running at 0.3-0.7 on freebsd.  I'm absolutely in love with it, though it took some getting used to.


----------

